# Glass Doors



## stevep52 (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm in the process of building a cabinet and plan on using insulated glass from patio doors for the doors (2). The glass is 64" x 22" x 1/2". The reason I'm using this glass is for it's insulation qualities as I need to keep the temperature around 85 degrees and humidity at about 80%. Since these panels are a little on the heavy side (30#) I'm wondering if anybody has any suggestioins on framing for them. I'm using red oak for the entire cabinet. As you can see the door frames have to be quite strong to hold the glass without sagging when the doors swing open. I've also considered makeing them sliders but still have to build a frame around the glass and then find rollers for them which I can't seem to find. Any suggestions or comments would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks, Steve :icon_confused:


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

I think with a good joint...pinned half-lap maybe and a sturdy set (3-4) hinges, you'd ne okay.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

There are a few ways to frame out for the glass. The easiest would be to make a frame and rabbet the back and install the glass to the rabbet.

For a sliding assembly the best I've used that holds up even for heavy commercial use are sheaves. They can be installed in a mortise in the bottom edge of the door and are almost invisible. *Here* are 3 pages of sheaves.

*Here* are some track assemblies that work well with the sheaves.


----------

